# Orlando Dinner Shows



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello
looking for good experiences for a dinner show in Orlando outside Disney...In 2010 I went to Medival Times excellent show but person I am going with this time wants to have a fork and knife-I told them I would bring one.

Anyway...trip advisor reviews seems to push Arabian Knights-yet other blogs say it is not that good.  I prefer a sit down meal.

Anyone gone recently???  Advice??

Thank you very much


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 3, 2012)

pkyorkbeach said:


> person I am going with this time wants to have a fork and knife



Reminds me of the movie "The Cable Guy" :rofl: 

(Matthew Broderic wants a knife and fork)
Janeane Garofolo: "There was no silverware IN medieval times, hence, there is no silverware AT Medieval Times".
Matthew Broderic: "But they had Pepsi??"

I've been there, and it was interesting!  There is the Capone show, too, as well as the Pirates.  Dixie Stampede has been gone for years.  There is also the Hoop-De-Do Review and the Luaua at Disney.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 3, 2012)

When my in-laws came here to Orlando to use their week at Orange Lakes, we went to Arabian Nights. It was actually pretty good. Storyline is pretty "cheesy", but it's better to concentrate on the horses' and the riders' acrobatics! In addition, the Blue Man Group has a show (around $75/person) that is very entertaining (not the original BMG, but they're as good).

TS


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 3, 2012)

I hated Arabian Knights. I thought it was a waste. Personally I love Sleuths Mystery Dinner Theatre. Yes it is cheesy but it is so funny. Plus Prime Rib and Adult Beverages included you can't go wrong. I have been 10 times and will be back againf or sure. Just MHO


----------



## Lardan (Jan 3, 2012)

We have never been to one of the mystery shows.  But, a few years ago we went to the two already mentioned ( Knight show and Arabian Nights). One we went to twice was the pirate show. 

We went twice (a year apart) because the kids enjoyed it so much.  The dinner both times was okay and the wine was horrible. But, we all enjoyed it both times.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2012)

*Chacun à son goût.*




jjlovecub said:


> I hated Arabian Knights. I thought it was a waste. Personally I love Sleuths Mystery Dinner Theatre.


Enjoyed Arabian Nights -- saw it 2 times, once with a friend who said it's the best show she ever saw. 

Got free tickets to the mystery dinner show as timeshare tour freebies. 

I'd gladly go to the horse show again.  

I would not go to the mystery dinner show again.  Ditto the pirate show.  

So it goes. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Saturday night we'll be checking in for a week at a timeshare whose address is on Arabian Nights Boulevard, Kissimmee FL.  Coincidence?  I think so.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AKE (Jan 3, 2012)

We went to Sleuth's last week.  There is a different murder mystery every night of the week so you can choose what interests you.  Pay the $3 extra for the prime rib - it was excellent and they kept the drinks (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic) flowing freely all night.  It was definitely good value and the murder was interesting to solve.


----------



## gwenco (Jan 4, 2012)

*2nd the Sleuths!*

Our party consisted of four adults and our two grand kids - ages 8 and 14 at the time and they absolutely loved it! The show is interactive and they were actually pulled out of the audience a few times to participate! The dinner is just okay and we got our tickets through the conceige desk at the Hilton Seaworld but if you check the coupon books, you should be able to find a $6 off per adult coupon.  We have attended the Dolly Parton Dixie Stampede(which isn't there anymore) and the Seaworld Luau. Both were equally good and were indoors but we will definitely return to see the Sleuth show on another trip!


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 4, 2012)

*Al Capone Dinner Theatre*

I stayed at VV@P last May and five of us went to the Al Capone dinner theatre and we had a nice time. We found coupons in the resort lobby for the show which saved us a good deal. They offer an early seating if you agree to purchase one drink in the bar prior to the show, well worth it and then the rest of the drinks are FREE through the entire show and dinner. The dinner was a buffet and it was all you could eat and for a buffet, the food was not disappointing. 

I would encourage you to visit the Al Capone show with the half price coupons (or whatever discount it was), go to the early bar seating and make sure that one of you will be the DD because your glass will not remain empty at this performance.

For a little something outside of Orlando, about 45 minutes you could visit Lakeridge Winery for a tour and tasting. The wines were sweet, but I did enjoy the sparkling wine they produced. The tour guide was entertaining.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 5, 2012)

We went to Arabian Nights a few years ago and thought it was pretty good.  It was better than I expected.  Our daughter loved it.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I am excited to try a new dinner show. No children this time on vacation.


----------



## dwojo (Jan 6, 2012)

Capones and arabian nights are both excellent shows.


----------



## LouiseG (Jan 8, 2012)

FYI - Lakeridge Winery has a live band playing every Saturday in January from 1-4 pm.  It's a great outdoor venue and the music varies from blues to jazz to island style,  You can enjoy a nice tour of the winery with tastings as well while you are there.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 13, 2012)

Ideas sound wonderful...Thank you very much.


----------



## bsmith6833 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Manor Professional Wrestling Dinner Theater*

Manor Professional Wrestling Dinner Theater delivers wrestling with class and character in a unique, professional way. Our independent wrestling promotion provides tourist, local fans and groups with professional wrestling entertainment and live music performances by the Manor House Band Anyone's Guess, as they enjoy great eats from the Manor Kitchen. Manor Professional Wrestling Dinner Theater is proving itself as the new era of  dinner show delight. Manor’s entertainment brings a traditional dinner show adventure up to the next level.

http://manorprowrestling.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 9, 2015)

*Anything Left At The Old Arabian Nights Property ?*




jjlovecub said:


> I hated Arabian Knights. I thought it was a waste.


Anybody notice whether the old Arabian Nights buildings have been bulldozed to make space for more timeshare buildings at Vacation Village At Parkway ?

( I don't know that the neighboring timeshare resort bought the Arabian Nights property.  I just assume it. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Jun 9, 2015)

Arabian Nights closed a year ago, we went during the last few days in operation. They were selling all the t-shirts and sovineers up til the end. I heard they are building timeshares on the property. As for dinner shows check with groupon the have discounts for Pirate and Slooth shows. Capones is good for buffet and show. And they have a fork and knife.


----------

